# Looking for someone to mod Surefire KL4 head



## cland72 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for posting here, but I researched the stickied threads and used the search function and everything I found was several years old.

I'm looking for someone who can reliably modify my old Luxeon-based Surefire KL4 head to a newer LED. I'm not looking for a driver change necessarily, mainly just something with more output that will still be as reliable, but I'm open to any ideas/suggestions. I will be using this on a weapon-mounted Surefire Scout body, so reliability is a must. I would also like someone who has a turnaround of less than 30 days.

If you can help, please PM or email me. I appreciate it!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## samuraishot (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe members datiLED or Milkyspit can help


----------



## cland72 (Feb 4, 2013)

samuraishot said:


> Maybe members datiLED or Milkyspit can help



From what I've seen Milky has quite a long turnaround time as of late, due to volume of work, family ongoings, and the lingering effects of Sandy. 

However I did PM datiLED, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Illum (Feb 4, 2013)

Most of my KL4 heads are modded by AaronM, unfortunately hes not going to be back in the states till probably March last I heard


----------



## foxtrot824 (Feb 8, 2013)

What specifically are you looking for? More lumens, throw, CRI, run time?


----------



## cland72 (Feb 8, 2013)

foxtrot824 said:


> What specifically are you looking for? More lumens, throw, CRI, run time?



More lumens & throw. I've been in contact with datiLED and he is going to mod my head. Said it should take him approx 2 weeks to do, and I'm having him install a XP-G2 3D 5000K. No driver update, just strictly an LED replacement. His communication has been excellent. I'll update again after the modded head has been received and provide feedback on his work.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 8, 2013)

You should be very pleased with *datiLED* - :thumbsup:


----------



## cland72 (Feb 25, 2013)

archimedes said:


> You should be very pleased with *datiLED* - :thumbsup:



...and I was! Got my light back today after approx 2 weeks and it is great.

Good mod, reasonable price, and excellent communication. I definitely recommend Derek!


----------



## louie (Feb 26, 2013)

cland72 said:


> ..... and I'm having him install a XP-G2 3D 5000K. No driver update, just strictly an LED replacement. His communication has been excellent. .....



What was actually done? I thought the KL4 driver was expecting 6v forward voltage for the Luxeon 5, and the XP-G2 would be about 3v.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 26, 2013)

louie said:


> What was actually done? I thought the KL4 driver was expecting 6v forward voltage for the Luxeon 5, and the XP-G2 would be about 3v.



DatiLED caught that the stock driver would push 5-6v forward and called it out to me - he suggested using a XM-L EasyWhite LED, which is what we ended up doing. It isn't as incredibly bright as I'd assumed when I saw it was an XML, but the beam is excellent with a somewhat defined hot spot, and tons of spill. Perfect for mounting on a short range home defense firearm. It also has a nice warm light.


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 26, 2013)

It will be interesting to mod a U2 head with an emitter replacement. You will get a variable light.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 26, 2013)

The only thing that concerns me is that the KL4 still gets really warm when running it for more than 5 minutes at a time. It did this in stock form prior to the LED swap, so this is not an issue with datiLED's work.

Is this something I need to be concerned with, or should I just run it as long as needed without worrying about destroying the light?


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 26, 2013)

My LuxV KL4 ran pretty hot but the SSCP4(the later model) is not as hot. So I thought it is because of the LuxV emitter. No?

Does the converter runs hot?


----------



## cland72 (Feb 26, 2013)

Benchiew said:


> My LuxV KL4 ran pretty hot but the SSCP4(the later model) is not as hot. So I thought it is because of the LuxV emitter. No?
> 
> Does the converter runs hot?



Not sure what the converter is, but given that the LED has been replaced and everything else is stock, I would assume it is not simply the LED, but the electronics contained in the head.


----------



## koala (Mar 2, 2013)

LuxV kl4 driver should be matched with a MCE wired in 2S2P config, the MCE makes beautiful wall of light.


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 15, 2013)

cland72 said:


> I'll update again after the modded head has been received and provide feedback on his work.


*
How did it turn out???*


----------



## cland72 (Mar 15, 2013)

Excellent, see post #8 above  Very happy with his work, communication, and turnaround time.


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 15, 2013)

Ha I feel like a turd! My bad! 

Got any pictures? 

What was your stock emitter? What did you get? Did you keep the TIR optic, did you have to change it out? 

Thanks boss,


----------



## cland72 (Mar 15, 2013)

No biggie. I don't have pictures, but will try to get some this week. It was a LuxV (?) no TIR. He replaced it with an easywhite warm white XML and it puts out a nice warm wall of light.


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 15, 2013)

cland72 said:


> No biggie. I don't have pictures, but will try to get some this week. It was a LuxV (?) no TIR. He replaced it with an easywhite warm white XML and it puts out a nice warm wall of light.



*​Do you still have the Low/High with the tail cap?*


----------



## cland72 (Mar 17, 2013)

Greenbean said:


> *​Do you still have the Low/High with the tail cap?*



It is used with a scout body, so no. However if I put it on my A2L body I have high and low by way of the resistored tail cap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 17, 2013)

cland72 said:


> It is used with a scout body, so no. However if I put it on my A2L body I have high and low by way of the resistored tail cap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*​10-4, Thank You,*


----------



## Tana (Mar 17, 2013)

cland72 said:


> It is used with a scout body, so no. However if I put it on my A2L body I have high and low by way of the resistored tail cap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had older model (100 lumens) like you did... so I had to make custom heatsink and do some milling behind the reflector... but after I installed Nichia 219 pushed with NANJG 101-AK-A1 driver at 1.4A it turned out to be a beautiful match... awesome beam pattern, little floodier than Malkoff's but brighter and smaller hotspot... you gotta love KL4 head... I wish I can find mint black one now...


----------

